# ROTP going to IAP This summer



## cda84 (25 Mar 2006)

Hey guys, so my CT went through and im good to go for ROTP Pilot, going to IAP this summer either June 27th? i believe or July 4th? i think it was. They didnt know which one for sure yet, but any other guys on here in the same deal? I believe the course to be 6 weeks too eh?

Chris


----------



## Big Foot (25 Mar 2006)

cda, where did you hear IAP was only 6 weeks? When I did it, it was 9 weeks. I believe you might be thinking of BOTP which is 5 weeks long plus the Week 0.


----------



## cda84 (26 Mar 2006)

Hey, I heard it actually right off the website. Here is the quote.

All Officers of the Canadian Forces will take this training. 

  Phase I. Basic Officer Training: Upon selection into the Pilot occupation, you will be enrolled in the Canadian Forces as an Officer Cadet and will then proceed to the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, Quebec, for a six week Initial Assessment Period (IAP) and then a seven week Basic Officer Training Course (BOTC). At Saint-Jean, you will be introduced to life in the Canadian Forces. You will learn military regulations and customs as well as leadership techniques and acquire the fundamental military skills of drill, dress, deportment, weapon handling and first aid. You will also participate in physical training and sports programs. The Basic Officer Training Course is given in either English or French (depending on your fluency) and successful completion is a prerequisite for further training. For those enrolled under the DEO entry plan, you will then be commissioned in the rank of Second Lieutenant.


----------



## Glorified Ape (29 Mar 2006)

My IAP was 9 weeks as well. It looks like they MIGHT have moved 2 weeks from BOTC and stuck them on IAP because my BOTC was also the 5 weeks (w/ week 0).


----------



## Kid_X (2 Apr 2006)

Hey cda84,
I've also applied for ROTP pilot, I'm going through the aircrew selection process the week after next, and if I pass that I'm booked for the medical in Toronto a week or two later (they broke it up because of easter).  How was the aircrew selection in Trenton? Lots of testing? What is there to do in Trenton during time off (haha, I hear it's a hole)? I should know if my application went through by the end of April so hopefully I'll be seeing you in St-Jean this summer.
                                                                                                                                   Later, Sheldon Roy


----------



## Astrodog (2 Apr 2006)

Kid_X said:
			
		

> (haha, I hear it's a hole)?
> Later, Sheldon Roy



I'd get used to 'holes' if you want to fly in the forces!


----------



## Kid_X (2 Apr 2006)

LMAO, true, but I am currently living in Carlsbad Springs, 15 minutes out of Ottawa, it doesn't get worse than this.


----------



## Adamant (3 Apr 2006)

The Aircrew selection isn't bad....kinda stressful at times, but CAPSS is incredibly fun.  Best advice is to listen to what the CO and Cpt's tell you to do because they have a lot of good advise.  If you going to do anything in Trenton outside of testing it will probably just be the Gym, theres not a whole lot else to do, well not when I was there, it was about -30 so I wasn't about to go sightseeing.


----------



## Kid_X (3 Apr 2006)

Awesome, it's been averaging between 10 and 20 degrees this past week so I'll probably bring a bathing suit, lmao.  Also, thanks for the advise, should I know the manual they gave me really well before doing CAPSS?


----------



## Adamant (4 Apr 2006)

Yeah, know it inside and out as best you can.  CAPSS does a review for you when you sit in it, so as long as you have the basics.  The one thing they will tell you when you get there and is not in the manual is CAPSS is VERY sensitive.  One of the Cpt.'s will give ou an idea of how easy it is to over control CAPSS and he is not kidding.  Just have fun and try to stay relaxed


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (5 Apr 2006)

Just a quick note ref the BOTP course length.  

St. Jean seems to have dropped the week 0 from the course.  This includes those attending civi U on ROTP, UTPNCM and the like.  The BOTP serials starting 1 May that are mainly comprised of UTP's and ROTP's ends on 2 June.


----------



## Kid_X (5 Apr 2006)

what exactly was in week 0?


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (5 Apr 2006)

From what I understand week 0 was used as a refresher.  Getting back into doing SMESC format, re-learning how to build bipods/tripods, etc....  This is just what I've heard though and is not fact.


----------



## Glorified Ape (25 Apr 2006)

SweetNavyJustice said:
			
		

> From what I understand week 0 was used as a refresher.  Getting back into doing SMESC format, re-learning how to build bipods/tripods, etc....  This is just what I've heard though and is not fact.



That was about it - review of the basic things learned on IAP such as knots, nav, stoves, tripods/bipods, rope bridges, mil writing, etc. 

EDIT: 

RMC people don't do the Week 0 (or at least they didn't last summer). Many actually wanted the Week 0 as they were generally as rusty on things as the Civi U people. Apparently CFLRS believed the RMC people would have kept up with this stuff, but that wasn't the case.


----------



## Zach15 (25 Apr 2006)

I will be doing basic this summer from May 29th to July 28th. I am going ROTP Pilot civie U.

     - Zach


----------



## Glorified Ape (26 Apr 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> To add to what was said, I think 'week 0' has been dropped...seeing as I have been told to report to St Jean on May 1st.



That's when I reported for Week 0...


----------



## joshi (1 May 2006)

_deleted_


----------



## scoutfinch (1 May 2006)

joshi said:
			
		

> Hi, i do not know if this is true. I heard somebody commited suicide on Basic last sumer. Is this true?



What is the relevence of this question?  I recommend that people do not answer until we have a reason to do so.  Remember there are tons of people out there that would like to dig up *dirt* for no particular reason.  

For what it is worth, I am confident in saying that basic training does not make candidates suicidal.


----------



## joshi (1 May 2006)

deleted


----------



## nrichards (10 May 2006)

Zach15 said:
			
		

> I will be doing basic this summer from May 29th to July 28th. I am going ROTP Pilot civie U.
> 
> - Zach



I will also be on course 29 May to 28 July.


----------



## scoutfinch (10 May 2006)

Are you starting IAP or CAP on 29 May?


----------



## nrichards (11 May 2006)

I'll be starting IAP.


----------



## alan_li_13 (15 May 2006)

There is a little bit of truth to IAP being less than 9 weeks, but this is a "special" case for "special" people.  ;D 
Something new is being trialed with the people that have finished Prep year at Campus Fort St. Jean. We learned alot of the stuff they teach on IAP here during the regular year, in fact, we just got gassed yesterday.


----------



## ChaosTheory (16 May 2006)

I was reading some of the papers on what is happening this summer for basic or IAP, in Montreal and what we can bring and what not.  I had some questions.  Since we are told what to bring, can we bring other items such as books or mp3 player?  So for bringing a laptop, is it just not allowed in our room or we cannot bring one altogether?  Thanks.


----------



## Wookilar (16 May 2006)

A few small items (i.e. books and mp3 players) are not a problem. The basic rule is, as long as you have storage space in your private box (or whatever they are calling it this year), and it's not illegal, you can have it. 

   As far as the laptop goes, you will not be able to, or have time to, touch it in the first 4 weeks. It will remain in the civy lock-up with the rest of your nonessential kit. After that, it will be up to your staff on whether you "deserve" the use of things like the laptop and dvd players.


----------



## George Wallace (16 May 2006)

The topic of what has to be taken to, and extras that can be taken to, IAP has been covered in detail in another thread.  I am sure an officer aspirant will be able to SEARCH it.


----------



## kincanucks (17 May 2006)

Just a heads up to anyone who is selected for ROTP, whether it be RMC or Civilian University.  The IAP/BOTPs for this summer are completely full so that means some of you will not attend IAP/BOTP this summer before starting school.  For the RMC candidates you will be attending a two week indoctrination session in Fort St Jean with the Juniors so you won't embarrass yourselves when you march through the Arch.  Civilian university candidates will hopefully take their IAP/BOTP next summer.  A word of caution here and that is you still must pass the IAP/BOTP to stay in the program and if you do your IAP/BOTP after starting your second year and don't pass it you will be financially responsible for all academic subsidization to that point.  Just the same as if you wanted to quit after starting your second year.


----------



## andpro (17 May 2006)

As of when are they full? Does this mean if we have not received any info on IAP or BOTP we are probably not loaded on a course? 
Thanks 

P.S. Does this mean I will not get any uniform? I was looking forward to wearing one to the remembrance day ceremony in Ottawa.


----------



## joshi (18 May 2006)

Quick question(s) ;D, I have heard a couple of guys are going to St. Jean in june 26 and some in the first week of july. So does this mean there are two courses going on, or like 2 sqn's of candidates doing their course. Also, on weekends or whenever its free time, is one allowed to go to Montreal?
Thanks


----------



## nrichards (26 May 2006)

we probably won't get any leave until week 4.

there are 64 people on my IAP. 24 females, 40 males.


----------



## Bullit (26 May 2006)

there is 2 English courses starting on June 26 and 2 others English courses on july 3. There is also 1 french couse on july 3. 

no leave before week 4, after that if you are not CB yes you can go to Montreal on week-end


----------



## joshi (26 May 2006)

Thanks, appreciate it Bullit.


----------



## CrimesofParis (28 May 2006)

I found out that, even though I have been accepted for the RoTP this year, I will not be going to IAP tell 2007, then BOTC in 2008, second language training in 2009 and job training in 2010.


----------



## AmphibousAssult (31 May 2006)

Shipping out for IAP on July 3rd, see you folks there


----------



## ChaosTheory (1 Jun 2006)

I was going to IAP this summer but now it turns out that I am not doing anything with the CF this summer.  I will be on Leave Without Pay tell 25 Aug 06, from the time I am sworn in.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jun 2006)

Leave Without Pay.  Not a good thing.  How many days LWOP are you going to have?  Do you realize that those days will cost you at the end of your career?  You will have to work that many days past your 'Release Date' or loose a complete year of Severance Pay.


----------



## kincanucks (2 Jun 2006)

While the ideal is to enrol people with no more than 21 days LWOP there are some people who will be enrolling with over 80 days of LWOP and all with lengthy LWOP are fully briefed on the ramifications.  An unfortunate byproduct of doing business these days.


----------



## joshi (2 Jun 2006)

But what if one is on LWOP at no fault of their own? If the recruiting center has sworn them in and the course is at a later date, and they're on LWOP. Why should they be penalized later on for that? I am confused if someone could clarify, that would be great. 
Thanks.


----------



## kincanucks (3 Jun 2006)

joshi said:
			
		

> But what if one is on LWOP at no fault of their own? If the recruiting center has sworn them in and the course is at a later date, and they're on LWOP. Why should they be penalized later on for that? I am confused if someone could clarify, that would be great.
> Thanks.



Well it comes down to whether or not you want the job or not and if you do, you take what you are offered.  Unfair?  Maybe and maybe not.  If you ever get that far to actually worry about it then you can tackle it at that time.  You are now on LWOP because you signed the paperwork so I guess it would be your fault now.


----------



## ChaosTheory (4 Jun 2006)

Actually... I have yet to sign any papers because my swearing in ceremony is not tell June the 17th, (two weeks from now) which will give me 69 or 70 days on LWOP.


----------



## R_Collins (5 Jun 2006)

Only just discovered this forum. Newfoundlander here going through the ROTP program for Infantry Officer. Name's Robert Collins, I'll see you guys there. (June 26th group.)


----------



## Cress (5 Jun 2006)

Congratz Collins. I'm also going IAP on June 26th. Got sworn in today at CFRC Toronto. Departing 24 June, 1030hrs, Denison Armoury. See you in Saint Jean man.


----------



## Lumber (8 Jun 2006)

Same here, IAP starts June 26th. I'm being sworn in in Hamilton on June 17th and flying out to St.Jean (via Montreal) on the 23rd. So two things: 
1. Anyone else from hamilton going to IAP on the 26th? 
2. Anyone have any idea what we are suppose to do for 2 and a half days until or IAP actually starts? I mean, besides drink ;D.


----------



## dardt (8 Jun 2006)

liebersbach said:
			
		

> 2. Anyone have any idea what we are suppose to do for 2 and a half days until or IAP actually starts? I mean, besides drink ;D.



IAP starts when you walk through those lovely doors of the MEGA.  ;D Even though your course won't start officially until the Monday, you'll be doing course related stuff most of the weekend. Take advantage of the time to get to know your platoon members. Chances are you won't be doing any drinking, in fact you'll be lucky if your staff let you leave your floor. Have fun. Oh yeah, if you're the first one to arrive in your platton you'll probably get a special gift from your staff.  ;D


----------



## Lumber (8 Jun 2006)

Is this the nice kind of gift like getting issued a C9 instead of a C7?!?! Or the gift I don't really want like being the first one to clean the floors with a toothbrush?  :-[


----------



## R_Collins (10 Jun 2006)

I'll keep that in mind, the gift. Haha. But nonetheless, I'm really looking forward to my training for a number of reasons. Namely: I've always been a picky eater, EXTREMELY picky, and I'm sure IAP will beat that habit out of me. And secondly, I have a hard job to motivate myself to do anything that isn't REQUIRED of me, which is why I weigh in a few pounds heavier than I probably should. I'm quite confident in my abilities to pass the physical requirements, EXCEPT for the shuttle run though. Anyone know how hard it is to reach level 9.5, and if an initial failure of the test will allot me a retry a couple weeks later or anything? I haven'tbeen able to get any reference on the shuttle run as my school gym is currently filled with desks for final exams.

For reference, I'm capable, currently, of a peak running speed of about 16.5-17kmph (1 minute of running at that speed imbedded in a short 5 minute run), and am able to do 23 pushups and 28-30 situps/minute, despite being a few pounds overweight.

P.S. Also, I'm confident in my abilities, but how often is it someone is simply failed out of ROTP and sent home?


----------



## Hot Lips (10 Jun 2006)

R_Collins said:
			
		

> I'll keep that in mind, the gift. Haha. But nonetheless, I'm really looking forward to my training for a number of reasons. Namely: I've always been a picky eater, *EXTREMELY picky*, and I'm sure IAP will beat that habit out of me. And secondly, I have a hard job to motivate myself to do anything that isn't REQUIRED of me, which is why I weigh in a few pounds heavier than I probably should. I'm quite confident in my abilities to pass the physical requirements, *EXCEPT for the shuttle run though*. Anyone know how hard it is to reach level 9.5, and if an initial failure of the test will allot me a retry a couple weeks later or anything? I haven'tbeen able to get any reference on the shuttle run as my school gym is currently filled with desks for final exams.


  Well it sounds like you are really ready...not ...how old are you?  IS this what IAP is supposed to do...beat bad habits out of people?

HL


----------



## R_Collins (10 Jun 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Well it sounds like you are really ready...not ...how old are you?  IS this what IAP is supposed to do...beat bad habits out of people?
> 
> HL



It's a matter of weighing my priorities. I'd drop those habits in a second if given the proper motivation of joining the Canadian Forces. I'll eat anything if I'm hungry enough 

Hell, I never even excersized at all before January, I was a lazy geek shut in, and could probably do 2 freaking pushups in proper form when I started. But now I do a workout + weight training 4 times a week with weight training in the off days and pushups and situps every night. And  the results speak for themselves, how I managed to get accepted.

Essentially, what I'm trying to say, I've changed a lot in the bast half of a year since I made the conscious decision to join the forces, but I'm still concerned about a few things. I'm a lot more focused and less picky than I was even a half a year ago.


----------



## Lumber (11 Jun 2006)

R_Collins said:
			
		

> It's a matter of weighing my priorities. I'd drop those habits in a second if given the proper motivation of joining the Canadian Forces. I'll eat anything if I'm hungry enough
> 
> Hell, I never even excersized at all before January, I was a lazy geek shut in, and could probably do 2 freaking pushups in proper form when I started. But now I do a workout + weight training 4 times a week with weight training in the off days and pushups and situps every night. And  the results speak for themselves, how I managed to get accepted.
> 
> Essentially, what I'm trying to say, I've changed a lot in the bast half of a year since I made the conscious decision to join the forces, but I'm still concerned about a few things. I'm a lot more focused and less picky than I was even a half a year ago.



What is your Trade, what were your grades like, what teams, clubs etc. were you a part of and are you going to RMC or Civi U? If I may ask?


----------



## R_Collins (11 Jun 2006)

liebersbach said:
			
		

> What is your Trade, what were your grades like, what teams, clubs etc. were you a part of and are you going to RMC or Civi U? If I may ask?



Going in for Infantry, or if you mean for university, a Physics degree. Overall average of 92% coming out of high school (Valedictorian). Played on the local hockey team up until halfway through last year and did swimming, softball, and golf off and on. Also a former provincial silver medalist in the orange/green belt Kempo and Shotokan kata categories, but have not been in karate for some time now (I dropped it to join hockey, and then due to internal politics with the hockey club and my father's conflict with the coach due to blatant favouritism, dropped it.). As far as clubs go, I was part of scouts in my earlier years, but there was no ventures club due to lack of participation, so I couldn't continue the cubs/beavers/scouts/ventures that I had been a part of. I supervised the elementry tech club last year, and was involved with graduation committee and year book committee this year. Furthermore, I've worked a summer job for 2 summers, at the local Mary Browns (A fast food, chicken serving place) as a cashier and other odd jobs (Preparing salads, emptying garbages, and also cleaning the tables and floors were all my responsibility) And also, I'm going to a Civillian University, Memorial University of Newfoundland.

My previous 2 posts were a bit self depreciating, though, as I've most certainly matured and changed over the last half a year that I've spent dedicated to getting into this program.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (11 Jun 2006)

And somewhat concerned about the EXPRES test   ;D

Run.  Eat well. Sleep well.

Actually do more than run.  Train.  IAP, if it is like it appears to be, is funner for the fitter.  Hot Lips is 37 and trains 2-3 times a day.(cardio and weights and then more cardio).  THAT preparation will pay off for her (less chance of injury...better able to deal with mental/physical stress, not sucking wind thru non-mouth holes on PT...hey, if nothing else, remember you CAN'T lead from the REAR.  What does IAP stand for?   ;D)

Good luck and remember..

Shoot the foot...DRIVE the body!


----------



## Lumber (11 Jun 2006)

R_Collins said:
			
		

> Going in for Infantry, or if you mean for university, a Physics degree. Overall average of 92% coming out of high school (Valedictorian). Played on the local hockey team up until halfway through last year and did swimming, softball, and golf off and on. Also a former provincial silver medalist in the orange/green belt Kempo and Shotokan kata categories, but have not been in karate for some time now (I dropped it to join hockey, and then due to internal politics with the hockey club and my father's conflict with the coach due to blatant favouritism, dropped it.). As far as clubs go, I was part of scouts in my earlier years, but there was no ventures club due to lack of participation, so I couldn't continue the cubs/beavers/scouts/ventures that I had been a part of. I supervised the elementry tech club last year, and was involved with graduation committee and year book committee this year. Furthermore, I've worked a summer job for 2 summers, at the local Mary Browns (A fast food, chicken serving place) as a cashier and other odd jobs (Preparing salads, emptying garbages, and also cleaning the tables and floors were all my responsibility) And also, I'm going to a Civillian University, Memorial University of Newfoundland.
> 
> My previous 2 posts were a bit self depreciating, though, as I've most certainly matured and changed over the last half a year that I've spent dedicated to getting into this program.



 WOW and you said you were a geek and wasn't physically active at all? Did you apply to RMC or was civi U your preferred choice?


----------



## R_Collins (11 Jun 2006)

liebersbach said:
			
		

> WOW and you said you were a geek and wasn't physically active at all? Did you apply to RMC or was civi U your preferred choice?



Civi U preferred choice. And I wasn't active after I dropped hockey, at all, really, which was a year and a half ago... And due to work at Mary Browns, I didn't get out much that summer, so it wasn't until January that I really started working out again, this time at a gym.

Oh, and I was and still am a geek  Just a bit more active than most. I still enjoy a good MMORPG or Battlefield 2.


----------



## Shamrock (12 Jun 2006)

9.5 is the same score required for World Cup of Soccer ref's on the Cooper's Test.  

Watch a soccer game.  Watch the ref's.  That's how fast you gotta run and for how long.


----------



## Lumber (12 Jun 2006)

Callsign Kenny said:
			
		

> 9.5 is the same score required for World Cup of Soccer ref's on the Cooper's Test.
> 
> Watch a soccer game.  Watch the ref's.  That's how fast you gotta run and for how long.



And you need a level 15 minimum just to try out for the Canadian national soccer team. :S



			
				R_Collins said:
			
		

> Civi U preferred choice. And I wasn't active after I dropped hockey, at all, really, which was a year and a half ago... And due to work at Mary Browns, I didn't get out much that summer, so it wasn't until January that I really started working out again, this time at a gym.
> 
> Oh, and I was and still am a geek  Just a bit more active than most. I still enjoy a good MMORPG or Battlefield 2.



BF2 eh? Let go beyatch.
ps. what other mmorpgs?

pps. when is your basic? next summer did you say?


----------



## R_Collins (12 Jun 2006)

liebersbach said:
			
		

> And you need a level 15 minimum just to try out for the Canadian national soccer team. :S
> 
> BF2 eh? Let go beyatch.
> ps. what other mmorpgs?
> ...



BF2 specializing in LMGs and Sniper Rifles. Ready when you are. I also played World of Warcraft, and before that City of Heroes/Villains, but dropped those because I have basic this summer, starting the 26th, which answers your other question


----------



## Lumber (12 Jun 2006)

R_Collins said:
			
		

> BF2 specializing in LMGs and Sniper Rifles. Ready when you are. I also played World of Warcraft, and before that City of Heroes/Villains, but dropped those because I have basic this summer, starting the 26th, which answers your other question



26th eh, well see ya there! Do you know when you fly in? Or however it is you are getting there? Where are you from actually? Im supposed to be flying in on the 23rd, which to me seems unecessarily early, but like i'm going to argue!


----------



## R_Collins (12 Jun 2006)

liebersbach said:
			
		

> 26th eh, well see ya there! Do you know when you fly in? Or however it is you are getting there? Where are you from actually? Im supposed to be flying in on the 23rd, which to me seems unecessarily early, but like i'm going to argue!



Glovertown, Newfoundland. 40 minutes outside of Gander, which you should be able to see on a map of the province. I think I'm actually flying out on the 25th, but I may be wrong. And I agree, 23rd seems a little early, but that's just more time to get used to it all.


----------



## Lumber (12 Jun 2006)

R_Collins said:
			
		

> Glovertown, Newfoundland. 40 minutes outside of Gander, which you should be able to see on a map of the province. I think I'm actually flying out on the 25th, but I may be wrong. And I agree, 23rd seems a little early, but that's just more time to get used to it all.



Ya, the package says that all recruits will be organising at around 6pm sunday so I would think flying out on the 25th would be cutting it a little close eh?


----------



## R_Collins (12 Jun 2006)

liebersbach said:
			
		

> Ya, the package says that all recruits will be organising at around 6pm sunday so I would think flying out on the 25th would be cutting it a little close eh?



Yup, arriving at 1:00 PM Sunday... It is cutting it close. But I can't do much about it.


----------



## Lumber (12 Jun 2006)

R_Collins said:
			
		

> Yup, arriving at 1:00 PM Sunday... It is cutting it close. But I can't do much about it.



Well atleast you know when you are flying in! I keep getting told, "On or about the 24th," or "Probably the 23rd." I believe that there is a civic holiday on the 24th, so they can't fly me in then, and sunday they feel is cutting it too close. So thats probably why I'm flying in on friday, but they still havn't told me anything for sure at all.


----------



## Cress (14 Jun 2006)

Collins. I wouldn't worry too much about heading out the 23rd. The 23rd does seem a wee bit early but us boys from Toronto, Barrie and surrounding areas are heading down by bus the morning of the 24th, so not by much. I'd be glad to get there early. Make sure I have everything that I need for the start of course and get a feel for the place, you know?


----------



## joshi (14 Jun 2006)

Does anyone have any idea of how people are going from IAP to RMC? And if there is any leave/break in the transition? Course start date would be july 3rd. 
Thanks.


----------



## Lumber (14 Jun 2006)

If you start IAP on july 3rd then your IAP will end on september 1st. The Walk-through-the-arch is on september second, so I'd imagine you go straight to RMC... How you are suppose to bring things from home that you didn't bring to IAP I dont know.


----------



## Zee (14 Jun 2006)

From my understanding, we won't need much from home in the first few weeks at the college anyhow. At least that's what I've gathered after FYOP is finished with. Worst case scenario, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Jorkapp (15 Jun 2006)

Sworn in yesterday, I'm in the June 26th group for IAP. See you all there!


----------

